# Anyone had this happen?



## canman (Sep 7, 2008)

Today I turned on my 722 and got the "no satellite signal" on any channel I tried. 
I then did the system info. screen and it showed no satellite on any of the 3 feeds (110,119,129). I performed a soft reboot-still no signal. I tried a hard reboot and again there was no signal.
As a last resort I tried turning on tv2, and low and behold it was working fine. As soon as I turned on tv2, tv1 started up on the last channel I was trying to tune. 
As soon as I turn off tv2, tv1 again loses the signal. 
Now I am leaving tv2 on in order to operate tv1. 
Any idea of what is wrong?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

That sounds crazy. Almost like one of the tuners died. Did you put it in Single mode to see if you can use either or both tuners?


----------



## canman (Sep 7, 2008)

That sounds crazy. Almost like one of the tuners died. Did you put it in Single mode to see if you can use either or both tuners?

Yes both tuners operate when in single mode.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Did you do a check switch test? I would do another power cord reset and check switch.

On another thought, do you have OTA? There is a common problem that occurs when your OTA tuner is on an OTA channel that has a weak signal. It can cause a false "no satellite signal" error popup on a sat tuner. Make sure your OTA tuner is on a channel with a strong signal. If this is the problem you can delete the weak OTA channel from the receiver to prevent the problem (also preventing you from watching the channel).


----------



## canman (Sep 7, 2008)

No OTA. Did not do check switch, but when I ran the system info. it indicated that there had been 17 lost signals in a short time period. Today everything is normal. When I turned receiver and TV1 on there were no problems.
I'll keep an eye on things and report if it happens again.
Thanks


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

Are there 2 cables comming in from the dish or just 1 using the dp+ seperator? A bad connector can cause funny issues if you have 2 cables or it could be a bad dp+ seperator also


----------



## canman (Sep 7, 2008)

There are 2 cables. The problem occurred again today. Everything is OK when I first turn the receiver on in the am and watch it for an hour, or so. Then it is turned off. When it is started again around 3 pm the TV1 won't work. Again today, as soon as I turned TV2 on, TV1 fired up. Once it is going I can turn off TV2.
If it does it again tomorrow I will call tech support and schedule a service call.


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

I bet you have a bad end on one of the cables outside killing the signal to one tuner.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

canman said:


> Then it is turned off..


Leave it powered on. There's no real advantage in turning it off.


----------



## canman (Sep 7, 2008)

Last night at 9:30pm( while watching live tv on TV1 and a DVR program on TV2) the download program guide kicked in.
Tech was here today and replaced the LNB. Hope this solves the weird things that have been occuring.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

This sounds an awful lot like what's happening to my brand new 722k. How do you turn on TV2? I assume you mean the little TV with a 2 in it! Did you PIP to 2 or is there another way?


----------



## canman (Sep 7, 2008)

I physically turn on one of the tv's I have coaxed as tv2 using dual view.


----------



## canman (Sep 7, 2008)

Problems returned a couple of days after new LNB was installed. Today another tech put in new 722.


----------



## electro22 (Jun 29, 2009)

i had a similar problem about a week ago. it has not done it since. this was on a 722k. basically, TV1 was working fine. TV2 was showing searching for satellite. I tuned both TV1 and TV2 to the same channel and still TV2 was searching for satellite. Shortly afterward, the box rebooted automatically and things have been fine since. Will keep an eye on it though. This was particularly annoying because TV2 was supposed to be recording a show but since it "had no signal" the show didn't get recorded.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I've started recording the dropouts counter on my new 722k. In System Setup/Diagnostics/Counters, there's a stat that shows the number of dropouts on each tuner. After 2 days, I was at 85 on Tuner 1, 136 on tuner 2. Yet all my shows recorded and none were missed. There have been a few pixels corrupted ocassionally. Makes me wonder what a 'dropout' is.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

A week later and my signal finally dropped out altogether on my 722. Last night there was lock on 110 sat only. After a while it finally went away. This morning 110 was back but no 119 and 129. The DISH dude is coming back. If it can't be resolved this time I'm gonna check out Uverse.

I've been with DISH a long time and don't really want to change, but if DISH can't provide me with a signal...what's the point?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

What's Uverse?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

lujan said:


> What's Uverse?


IPTV offered through AT&T.


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

still sounds like bad cable to me. Have all the coax ends been checked? are there any ground blocks or barrel connectors not rated to 3ghz? Is there any rg59?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Kent Taylor said:


> IPTV offered through AT&T.


It says it's not available in my area.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

So the DISH showed up today. 15 minutes prior to him getting there I ran SYstem Info which showed hundreds of dropouts over the last 24 hours.

Of course, when he was ther I had full signals on all sats. We talked a bit and suggested I leave the receiver on all the time. He said that signal locks can get lost when you turn off the box. That's a new one!

SO I disabled the inactivity timer. We'll see what happens.


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

Did the dish tech check anything? Im going to sound like a broken record,but have ALL the possible cable connections been checked and are rated to 3ghz.Please answer that simple question.I ask this because just yesterday I resolved a signal dropout that dish techs had been there 4 times. Dish techs relocated the dish twice and replaced the dish once and changed out the lnb once. I found old style crimp connections (crimped with a pliers) on the back of the reciever sat in. New compression ends problem resolved. Your signal dropout can be as simple as the wron or bad connector.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

The DISH dude did nothing excpet a switch check. His English was very broken and we didn't understand each other. He said everything was fine.

This morning, I got up and no signal. System Info said I had LNB drift of -13! I immediately called the office where these guys work and told them to get someone out ASAP. Amazingly, 2 guys showed up an hour later. They replaced the LNB and reworked some cable ends. Signal is all good for now. I'm going to call DISH and ask for a partial refund for the month since I've lost a lot of air time.


----------

